# Amazon FrogBit



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

So i went out to the lFs and had a chat with the assistant about more natural ways to dim the lights in the tank (I hate running tape around the tube, wrecks it for good) anyway we decided on some Amazon FrogBit, he reckoned it would take over the whole top of the tank in a few months and provide a nice effect fot the fish, so I bought a load anyway and plonked it in the tank, covered about a 1/4 of the surface...nice. went to work and came about 10 hours late....TWO BITS LEFT which were swallowed up swiftly before my eyes









anyone know of a floating plant they won't chow on?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well you can use tin foil to wrap around the lights to dim them. But your fish shouldnt have a problem with bright lights. Any way you could try duck weed, and i have 2 other plants that i cant rember there names. one of them works really well, and grows like mad. it took over the top of my tank in about a week.
this 
and
this


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They ate it all up huh???

What kind of fish do you have??


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Anacharis can be grown floating, they also grow very fast and will suck up nitrates and promote excellent water quality for your fish.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Anacharis can be grown floating, they also grow very fast and will suck up nitrates and promote excellent water quality for your fish.
> [snapback]1045369[/snapback]​


Hornwort is another plant that will do the same thing


----------

